# Best POV?



## ChristyPeake (Dec 31, 2011)

So, I've been outlining/planning my YA Fantasy for FOREVER.  I'm torn between first person, and third omni.  I think I could tell the story both ways, but I can't decide which is best.  Is there are preferred POV for YA?  I really have to get over this and make a decision so I can move forward.  I've written the beginning of my story in both POV's and I like both - equally.  I appreciate the advice - I'm really ready to write and this is a hump I HAVE to get over.  TIA.
Christy


----------



## sashamerideth (Dec 31, 2011)

Just start writing, I find first person to be good for faster pacing in a story, and is good if you want your readers to have a strong connection to your main character. It isn't the most popular, but if the story is gripping, not many actually notice the point of view. 

Third person omniscient, I don't like that much, I prefer limited for my third person. That way, it is easier to surprise the reader, with omniscient the expectation seems to be to tell all, leaving little room for surprise or suspense. 

Everything I am writing is in third person limited.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## ChristyPeake (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you!  My story seems to be primarily character driven - so maybe 1st person is the way for me to go.


----------



## ChristyPeake (Dec 31, 2011)

How about third  person limited - telling the story only through the eyes of my hero...


----------



## sashamerideth (Dec 31, 2011)

Third person limited would be a narrator describing what was going on, and maybe what is in the head of the main character, so instead of 

I turn and see the ogre charging at me. I think, "Crap!" and roll away, drawing my sword. 

It would be (with a change of tense, I like third person past tense, first person present. 

Bob saw the ogre charging. "Crap!" he said as he rolled away and drew his sword. 

Not the best prose, but hopefully you get the idea.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 31, 2011)

I know this wouldn't work for everyone, but my guiding principle is this: Write what you would want to read. I don't like omniscient narrators, and I don't like first person very much either, so as I result I end up writing everything in third-person limited.

So if you're having trouble deciding what narrative mode to use, figure out what you like reading, and write that.


----------



## Devor (Dec 31, 2011)

The best POV is MINE, of course!

. . . .

Why is everyone looking at me like that?

* * * *

Seriously, the best POV is the one that's right for your story and your writing skills.  They each have advantages and disadvantages which come from that perspective.

1st Person lets you narrate in a character's voice, and it connects readers to that single character to the slight exclusion of others.  If your strength is dialogue, it can help you bring that same voice and flow into the narration.  Your character can be more casual, likeable, witty and fun, making the read easier and lighter.  It also allows you and your readers to question the reliability of the storyteller and his perspective ("That evil monster was so kind to me...").  Lastly, if you write from the perspective of a person who has "collected" the story from others, you can write largely in third person, and then interject with first-person commentary (_I imagine it must have been hard for her, watching while they rummaged through her things._).

Third person omniscient is a little tricky because readers don't really know what to expect.  I disagree that the expectation is to "know everything."  Count of Monte Cristo, for instance, had a manipulative, scheming bastard of a main character.  Taking the story from his perspective, past a certain point, would have ruined the fun of watching his schemes come to fruition.  So the latter half was written, arguably (it's a little in between), in third person omniscient - but we were in everyone's head except Monte Cristo's.

Third person Limited is sort of the straight-man in the group, and I think that's why people prefer it so much.  We get to see the story of a single protagonist, or several, without the uniqueness of those characters overpowering the story and the plot.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 31, 2011)

Although you could write it using either POV, which would be most effective in relaying the story to the reader? What POV are you most effective in using? I do well with 1st person POV and 3rd person limited. But my skill at using the omniscient POV is on the weaker side. Of course, one can certainly study, practice and improve writing in any POV.

That aside, if you're wondering what the preferred POV for YA is, go to the library or bookstore and find recently published YA novels that are similar to the genre/topic/targeted age group of the novel you intend to write, and see what's being used (and presumably preferred by editors/YA readers).


----------



## mythique890 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is totally my opinion, but I read about 90% YA Fantasy and I think first-person is _way_ overdone in the genre.  I like limited third person because it's like you zoom out a bit and can "see" the story better.  I'm biased though, because way back when I started reading fantasy I read high fantasy almost exclusively, so third person limited is what I'm used to.


----------



## JazzTD (Jan 1, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I know this wouldn't work for everyone, but my guiding principle is this: Write what you would want to read. I don't like omniscient narrators, and I don't like first person very much either, so as I result I end up writing everything in third-person limited.
> 
> So if you're having trouble deciding what narrative mode to use, figure out what you like reading, and write that.



I second this.

I dislike omniscient narrators and cannot write them, I enjoy third person limited but I adore first person, which is what I write in.

I actually hadn't thought of this before.


----------



## ChristyPeake (Jan 1, 2012)

WOW.  Thank you all so much for the excellent info and insight.  I'm going to start in third person limited and see how it "feels."  I realized after reading this thread, that the POV I enjoy reading most is third person limited, so maybe I'll enjoy writing it as well.
Thanks again, everyone.  This is a fantastic forum, with some really fantastic members!


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2012)

ChristyPeake said:


> Thank you!  My story seems to be primarily character driven - so maybe 1st person is the way for me to go.



If you have a single protagonist and want a character driven story, then first person is a great pov.

The main disadvantage in my opinion is it keeps you from seeing your main character or the situation he/she is in through other eyes. It can make it tough if there are things you want the reader to know that your character doesn't (though some writers can slip in and out of first person by having the protagonist narrating a story to another character). It really depends on how you want the story to progress.


----------

